# 4th of July with the woman



## Todd

The woman is coming down to visit 4th of July week and would like to catch some fishes. If anyone is going out that week please give me a holler. July 2-9.


----------



## Todd

Getting closer... anyone have room that week?


----------



## Todd

Anyone?


----------



## Bigshamoo

Todd, i might be able to get yall hooked on something. i like to take atleast 4 with me. Just ask for a donation of 35 to 45 for fuel and oil that i burn going. Ive been killing the Snapper about 7-13 miles out. Bring whatever u want to drink and eat and i actually share my snapper with the ones i take. ive got more than enough fish in my freezer. I leave from Navy point early and fish for 4 to 6hours as long as the fish cooperate. 850-791-8896. Thx Travis Jordan. Ps. i use some live bait, but u prob need to get you frozen cigar minnows and some squid.


----------



## Todd

Thanks, I will give you a holler next week to figure out a day.


----------



## OBsession

Todd, put her pics on here and you'll probably have all kinds of offers for a boat trip.


----------



## Todd

Good idea! Here you go. She is the cute one.


----------



## no_boundaries

oh my...


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

no_boundaries said:


> oh my...


lol, ditto


----------



## Todd

The camera adds 10 pounds...


----------



## beeritself

how many cameras are on her?


----------



## captainmatt32

LMAO dam they are hottttt.....


----------



## Ultralite

what has been seen, cannot be unseen!


----------



## lastcast

Might need a bigger boat!


----------



## Fog Ducker

OUCH!! My eyes!

That's a good, solid, ton of fun right there...literally.


----------



## jack2

todd,
the one in the green swimsuit looks like my x.:yes:

jack


----------

